# Iced mocha latte recipe



## Ivan's Mom (Jul 10, 2006)

Does anyone have a recipe for a really yummy large iced mocha latte recipe? Like the secret formula of Dunkin Donuts?!














I spend way too much money there.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I've never had DD's, but you can make a yummy frozen coffee drink by putting ice cubes, a tsp of instant coffee, a few tsp of sugar, and topping up with milk then blending- yum! And you can add vanilla or anyother flavoured syrup that might help things get a litle closer to the DD's one.


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

I've never had theirs. Can you describe what it's like?







:


----------



## Ivan's Mom (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toolip* 
I've never had theirs. Can you describe what it's like?







:

Heavenly deliciousness in a cup with a straw.









I am like Pavlov's dog when I see the Dunkin Donuts sign.


----------



## GibbieLulu (Jan 15, 2007)

I've never had DD, but this recipe is really good. Warning - it is definitely fattening and not too good for you (but so yummy)!

1/2 c. espresso or strong brewed coffee
1/2 c. sweetened cond. milk
1/2 c. whipped cream
2-4 tbsp. chocolate syrup
1/2 c. ice

put all in a blender and blend until desired consistency.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

I've never had DD coffee, either, but you might want to check this out.
The actual recipe doesn't seem to be as valuable as the comments on the side of the page. I think they might get you on the right path to your heavenly deliciousness in a cup.

Hth,
alsoSarah


----------



## Ivan's Mom (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alsoSarah* 
I've never had DD coffee, either, but you might want to check this out.
The actual recipe doesn't seem to be as valuable as the comments on the side of the page. I think they might get you on the right path to your heavenly deliciousness in a cup.

Hth,
alsoSarah

OH YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## textbookcase (May 31, 2007)

I really like making strong coffee, adding cream and sugar, keeping it in the fridge, blending with coffee ice cubes. SO GOOD.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

If you like espresso and strong coffee, but just want to make milk-based drinks, why not invest in a moka pot? It's a stovetop pot which makes an espresso-like liquid. I like it quite a bit and make lattes every day. I have a steel one. I bought it at BB&B with a 20% off coupon. I think it was $40 before the discount and I got my money out of it within the first month or two.

I've never had drinks at dunkin donuts, but an iced mocha is just espresso, chocolate syrup, milk, ice, and whip if you want it. If you like it extra creamy, go for half-n-half.









I usually squirt or pour some syrup into a glass measuring cup, pour in a few ounces/shots of hot! espresso/coffee, then add some milk to make one cup. I pour all this over ice in a talk glass. Pretty tasty.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Are you having any luck with your home-coffee quest?

FWIW, I'm a fan of the above Bialetti stovetop contraptions, too.
They can be had via Amazon or Target for under $20, last time I checked.

alsoSarah


----------



## Ivan's Mom (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alsoSarah* 
Are you having any luck with your home-coffee quest?

FWIW, I'm a fan of the above Bialetti stovetop contraptions, too.
They can be had via Amazon or Target for under $20, last time I checked.

alsoSarah

Oh yes I am, thanks for asking!

5 Tbsp of DD decaf (they say it is naturally decaffeinated on the package) chilled
12 oz. filtered tap water
1 Tbsp. or so of Hershey's choc syrup
1.5 tsp or so of powered stevia
Large cup, same size as DD large cup filled with ice
remainder of cup filled with Enhanced Silk Soymilk

DE-LIC-I-OUS!!!

Does not get so watered-down like the fast-food drinks do. So yummy and so full of MDC "trigger" ingredients.







:


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ivan's Mom* 
Oh yes I am, thanks for asking!


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alsoSarah* 
Are you having any luck with your home-coffee quest?

FWIW, I'm a fan of the above Bialetti stovetop contraptions, too.
They can be had via Amazon or Target for under $20, last time I checked.

alsoSarah

Aye, they do come cheaper. I wanted a 6c stainless steel pot, so I paid a bit more.


----------

